# Teichrose



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Pflanzenkenner,

ich habe vor einigen Wochen eine Teichrose in meinen Filterteich gesetzt, die steht etwa bei einer Tiefe von 50-60 cm und den Lehm habe ich größtenteils an der Wurzel belassen und sie in einen Pflanzkorb in Kies eingepackt. Der Filterteich bekommt bis Mittags Sonne und gegen Abend nochmal.

Nun meine Frage, das erste Blatt war schnell an der Oberfläche und eine Blüte kam auch, aber alle neuen Blätter wachsen unten am Topf, kräuseln sich am Rand und kommen nicht nach oben. 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann ?  

LG 
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,

vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, um etwas zu sagen. Zur Zeit fällt mir nur folgendes ein: Wenn die Teichrose - wie üblich - in sehr flachem Wasser vorgezogen wurde, könnte eine Tiefe von 50 bis 60 cm schon etwas tief sein, um sie ohne Rückschlag weiterpflegen zu können. Zudem hast Du ja mindestens einen Teil des Lehms, in dem sie gekommen ist, entfernt. Das ideale Substrat (auch) für __ Teichrosen ist Lehm. Sie benötigen wie Seerosen für eine gute Entwicklung sehr nähstoffreiches (gedüngtes), lehmiges Substrat - und zwar jede Menge davon. Bei Dir sitzt sie im wesentlichen in Kies, was alles andere als ideal ist. Gut, es wird gemacht, um See- und Teichrosen auch zur "Wasserpflege" nutzen zu können. Grundsätzlich ist das aber nicht ihr Ding - schon gar nicht, wenn sie frisch eingesetzt sind.

Ich würde deshalb abwarten, die Pflanze zunächst einmal um (bei 50 cm Wasser über dem Rhizom) 20 bis 30 cm anheben und hoffen, dass sie es schafft. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

ich könnte sie nochmal aus dem Korb heraus holen und weniger Kies und dafür noch braunen Lehm mit in den Korb packen, im Filterteich sind ja keine Fische und somit wird auch nichts aufgewühlt, es sein denn die __ Frösche wühlen darin.
Höher setzen dürfte auch kein Problem sein.
Werde mich morgen mal und die Teichrose kümmern.

Danke und Gruß
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,

__ Frösche wühlen nicht   . Ich verstehe ja, dass Du die Teichrose als Nährstoffzehrer einsetzen willst. Deshalb vielleicht doch zuerst nur einmal mit Hochsetzen probieren ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,
ist es eine Teichrose oder eine Seerose?
Denn bei __ Teichrosen ist es normal,dass sie auch Unterwasserblätter bilden...
Außerdem blühen sie nicht so reich wie Seerosen..
Seerosen können allerdings auch Unterwasserblätter bilden..das ist aber nicht soo häufig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, wird morgen erledigt !

LG
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

@StefanB

es ist eine Teichrose. 
Da die Blätter sich schon unten aufrollen und dann am Rand wellig werden könnte vielleicht wirklich die Tiefe eine Rolle spielen. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,

hast Du einmal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von Deinem Teich und Filterteich ? Ich habe grade einmal in Dein Album geschaut: Die im Januar 2004 eingestellten Fotos dürften ja noch aus 2003 stammen. Du hast herrlich klares Wasser - die Pflanzenentwicklung kann man aber noch nicht als "stürmisch" bezeichnen. Kann ja heute alles ganz anders sein. Wenn aber nicht, kann es der Teichrose auch ganz einfach zu nährstoffarm sein. Dann müsstest Du ihr in der Tat ausreichend und zudem gedüngtes Substrat zur Verfügung stellen mit der Folge, dass sie als Nährstoffzehrer erstens ausfällt, zweitens aber auch gar nicht erfordelich ist, so dass Du Dich ganz den optischen Gesichtspunkten widmen könntest.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,
das sind Unterwasserblätter..
Du musst nichts höherstellen oder umtopfen...
das ist was gans normales,was da wächst....


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Tja, was sagen wir da ? Hast Du mal ein Foto ??  8) 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Guten morgen,

sorry, aber ich hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr zu antworten.
Im Moment regnet es hier in Strömen, sobald es aushört mache ich ein Foto von der Teichrose.

Das Pflanzenwachstum ist nach wie vor nicht gerade "stürmich", aber eine der weißen Seerosen blüht zur Zeit das dritte mal und die Knospe der pinkblühenden ist auch schon oben (Ich weiß die Namen nicht). Ich habe auch festgestellt, das der Bodengrund teilweise zu dünn ist, um den Pflanzen eine Ausbreitung zu ermögichen, was ich jetzt nach und nach noch ändern werde.

Sobald sich das Sönnchen wieder blicken läßt, werde ich aktuelle Fotos in die Galerie stellen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

So, hier ein Foto der Teichrose.
Das Blatt, welches als einziges an der Oberfläche war und die Blüte hatten es mittlerweile hinter und ich habe die Stiele entfernt.

Höher gesetzt habe ich sie jetzt auch. Sieht zwar mit dem weißen Eimer was dämlich aus, ist aber hoffentlich nicht für lange. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Dann muss ich sagen: Gebe mich geschlagen, 1:0 für meinen Namensvetter  :cry: Hatte mir das Bild erheblich trauriger vorgestellt... Obwohl - ein wenig Osmocote tief an die Wurzel ?    Würde zumindest ich so machen.

Einfach abwarten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

du hälst das also für normal, das sich die Blätter wellen und nicht höher kommen ? Hm, kann ich mir eigentlich nun gar nicht vorstellen. 

Osmocote? Ist das Pflanzendünger speziell für Wasserpflanzen oder tun es auch die Kügelchen des normalen Blumendüngers für Gartenpflanzen, oder aber doch der braune Lehm ?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,
das ist völlig normal mit den Blättern..es sind wie gesagt UNTERwasserblätter..
Du solltest der Teichrose nen größerden Topf bieten..sie kriegt ein langes Rhizom...da wird der kleine nicht reichen..

@Stefan: hmm..Osmocote muss  bei einer Nuphar soweit ich weiss aber nicht unbedingt sein..


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,

hat lange gedauert, bis ich das hier (weitab vom Schuss) mit dem Osmocote kapiert hatte: Osmocote ist ein Langzeitdünger, dessen Nährstoffe in Harzkügelchen eingeschlossen ist und über eine sehr lange Zeit hinweg und sehr langsam abgegeben wird. Osmocote gibt es für eine Unmenge verschiedener Pflanzen: Grünpflanzen, Blühpflanzen, Rosen, Tomaten, Citrus... Und so habe ich mich auch blöd gesucht nach Osmocote für Teichpflanzen. Ein solches Osmocote gibt es aber gerade nicht, man nimmt den Dünger für Blühpflanzen. Sehr angenehm ist Osmocote, wenn er zu Kegeln verbacken ist - diese Kegel kann man bequem mit dem Daumen bis in den Wurzelbereich drücken. Kostet zwar mehr, aber wie soll man kleine Kügelchen applizieren (ausser bei neuer Pflanzung, versteht sich) ? Osmocote-Düngekegel gibt's im Gartencenter.

Ich muss Stefan recht geben: Das sind Unterwasserblätter, die nicht bis an die Oberfläche kommen. Ich weiss nicht, wie lange die Teichrose nun schon eingesetzt ist, aber Schwimmblätter sollten noch kommen. Alles andere ist nun Spekulation. Würde es der Pflanze helfen, wenn sie zunächst etwas höher gesetzt würde ? Vielleicht. Würde sie es schätzen, wenn sie als Substrat mehr Lehm hätte ? Vermutlich. _Richtig _aber ist und bleibt die Aussage meines jungen Kollegen   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

__ Teichrosen haben keine anderen Ansprüche als Nenuphares auch...  Sie gedeihen besser bei ausreichend gedüngtem Substrat. Also Osmocote. Aber Du hast schon recht: ... nicht _unbedingt _notwendig, gedeihen _besser_... wir reden hier nicht über ein _Muss_. Ich dünge auch nur beim Pflanzen (tropische natürlich jedes Jahr). Wovon ich aber überzeugt bin: Pflanze gleich tief setzen _und _minimal Lehm als Substrat _und _kein Startdünger - ist nicht optimal.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe heute meinen Augen nicht getraut: Meine Tropischen sind mir ja eingegangen, da nicht warm genug. Heute sehe ich an der Stelle, wo die Mutterpflanze stand, gleich drei junge Seerosen, die jede Menge Blätter oben haben. Die _Kindel _haben es geschafft - im Freien !


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

hallo Stefan,
glückwunsch zu den kleinen Dabenianas!
Hattest  wahrscheinlich Knollen im Teich ...
Habe übrigens auch 2Mini-Daubenianas...sind Balttableger von nem Bekannten....

Aber was meinst du mit Nenuphares?
Seerosen sind Nymphaea und die ganze Familie ist Nymphaeaceae...
__ Teichrosen sind Nuphar...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Du bist ja ein richtiger Aufpasser ! Ich fand es nur interessant: Teichrose = Nuphar. Seerose = französisch = Nenuphare. 
Ich weiss auch, was _Nelumbo _ist   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich geb noch eins drauf: 'nenuphare' ist ein Lehnwort aus dem Arabischen. Lustigerweise ist das im Französischen zur Bezeichnung der Seerose geworden, während die Botaniker es für die wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung der Teichrose verwendet haben. Wir haben im Deutschen übrigens auch einige arabische Lehnworte. Preisfrage: was ist bei uns aus dem arabischen 'al ud' (= 'das Holz') geworden?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Werner,

Salud (prost !)  ? Baum     ??

Keine Ahnung, interessiert mich aber.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

http://www.arabberlin.de/musiker2.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Silke hat's gefunden. Aus 'al ud' wurde französisch 'lute' und daraus wieder unsere 'Laute'. Jetzt ist endlich klar wieso die Laute so leise klingt, weil das nämlich gar kein deutsches Wort ist, und nix mit 'laut' zu tun hat.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Silke,
hallo Werner,

das war doch mal was - Kompliment !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

